# It's been a while, but I quit!!!



## NPC (Mar 8, 2022)

Aye, for anyone that remembers me...I quit! Its been months at this point, almost a year. Randomly remembered the forum, and decided to see how its been going.

My life is entirely different these days, and just better in every possible way. Quitting Target was a huge step because I never thought I'd escape. What a relief it's been. I will never go back to it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2022)

Glad to see you are enjoying your life now that you left target. It’s been getting worse every day

In food our food trucks are 1500 to 1700 pieces every day. It’s just too much to handle with only 4 to 5 tms doing the entire thing. The gm trucks are the same thing way too much product not enough staff. no room in the back room.
Oh and dont get me started on the up to $24/hr bullshit.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## NPC (Mar 8, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying your life now that you left target. It’s been getting worse every day
> 
> In food our food trucks are 1500 to 1700 pieces every day. It’s just too much to handle with only 4 to 5 tms doing the entire thing. The gm trucks are the same thing way too much product not enough staff. no room in the back room.
> Oh and dont get me started on the up to $24/hr bullshit.


Thanks! Oh yeah. Knew the $24 thing was bullshit the second I saw the headline. I'm shocked it picked up traction because to me, knowing Target, it seemed like click bait no one could possibly believe. Guess if you've never worked for Target though its believable.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

NPC said:


> Thanks! Oh yeah. Knew the $24 thing was bullshit the second I saw the headline. I'm shocked it picked up traction because to me, knowing Target, it seemed like click bait no one could possibly believe. Guess if you've never worked for Target though its believable.


Im at $22 something. Such BS! 
Nice to know I’d have a life if I quit tho


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 15, 2022)

Congrats what are doing now? How much better is stress,pay,emotionally and physically? Good for you not wanting to go back it's not worth it!!!!


----------



## NPC (Mar 16, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Congrats what are doing now? How much better is stress,pay,emotionally and physically? Good for you not wanting to go back it's not worth it!!!!



Really the only downside of quitting is I'm not as physically active so I have to actually work out now. Like make it a planned effort. The biggest positive change is just the massive stress relief. It literally feels like leaving an abusive relationship.

Personal life wise, I've moved around the US a bit. Ended up getting married even.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 21, 2022)

NPC said:


> Aye, for anyone that remembers me...I quit! Its been months at this point, almost a year. Randomly remembered the forum, and decided to see how its been going.
> 
> My life is entirely different these days, and just better in every possible way. Quitting Target was a huge step because I never thought I'd escape. What a relief it's been. I will never go back to it.


I’m trying to leave still been job searching for a year now, Have had shitty luck and most jobs I applied didn’t give me a chance to interview.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 21, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying your life now that you left target. It’s been getting worse every day
> 
> In food our food trucks are 1500 to 1700 pieces every day. It’s just too much to handle with only 4 to 5 tms doing the entire thing. The gm trucks are the same thing way too much product not enough staff. no room in the back room.
> Oh and dont get me started on the up to $24/hr bullshit.


Same at my store.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 21, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> I’m trying to leave still been job searching for a year now, Have had shitty luck and most jobs I applied didn’t give me a chance to interview.


They have a computer program spit out resumes that don’t match the job description. Make sure you reword your resume to match the job description as close as possible….without lying. Lol


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They have a computer program spit out resumes that don’t match the job description. Make sure you reword your resume to match the job description as close as possible….without lying. Lol


Great point.

You need to tailor your resume to the *key words *listed in the job posting.

I don't think companies even look at your job titles because they vary so much.

Target has Consumables (grocery) which people think is edible weed products!

Also I have seen people apply to ever job posted because it is much easier to do than so 20 years ago.

Years ago a company might have gotten 10 applicants but now get 100.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They have a computer program spit out resumes that don’t match the job description. Make sure you reword your resume to match the job description as close as possible….without lying. Lol


Don’t use the programs, I have an expert who does mine.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 22, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> Don’t use the programs, I have an expert who does mine.


We are talking about the employers using a program to void the resumes that don’t match the job.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 22, 2022)

@NPC
When you dipped I had to run through all possibilities - she got a gig in Cupertino as big bad project lead and makes money at the “did not respond to our request for comment” level, she won the powerball, she decided to go Ted Kaczynski and went innawoods to mail F-bombs to boomers, she dropped acid and was caught up to heaven in a rainbow chariot……any of that next level shit that can happen when you don’t work at Target


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We are talking about the employers using a program to void the resumes that don’t match the job.


Gotcha I get you now.


----------



## NPC (Mar 23, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> @NPC
> When you dipped I had to run through all possibilities - she got a gig in Cupertino as big bad project lead and makes money at the “did not respond to our request for comment” level, she won the powerball, she decided to go Ted Kaczynski and went innawoods to mail F-bombs to boomers, she dropped acid and was caught up to heaven in a rainbow chariot……any of that next level shit that can happen when you don’t work at Target



Lol. Funny thing is, I hadn't even planned to quit. I was on vacation after a move, and had a schedule from Target already for when I'd come back. I got a much better prolific job immediately in my new city, but I wanted to keep Target just incase it didn't work out. Was planning on going to on demand. But they dropped a new schedule on me without notice that interfered with the new job. When I got a missed call and voice-mail asking where I was....fuck it. I never called them back, got onto workday and quit. Safe to say I'm not rehirable. Having no back up worked out great though.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 23, 2022)

Jokes on them, your old store sits directly over the San Andreas fault and is about to get yeeted in half at 3.5 _g_ very soon


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2022)

NPC said:


> Aye, for anyone that remembers me...I quit! Its been months at this point, almost a year. Randomly remembered the forum, and decided to see how its been going.
> 
> My life is entirely different these days, and just better in every possible way. Quitting Target was a huge step because I never thought I'd escape. What a relief it's been. I will never go back to it.


Npcy Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## NPC (Mar 31, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> Jokes on them, your old store sits directly over the San Andreas fault and is about to get yeeted in half at 3.5 _g_ very soon



If the same STL is there I wouldn't mind. He was a dickhead.


----------



## NPC (Mar 31, 2022)

NKG said:


> Npcy Welcome to the dark side.


Not dark at all! Freedom!


----------

